# Was J.W. Nevin a Swedenborgian at the end of his life?



## RamistThomist (Feb 21, 2015)

I had a discussion with an FV guy and he told me that Nevin flirted with Swedenborgianism at the end of his life. I have read Hart's bio and I never saw anything like that. Is there any credence to this idea?


----------



## Unoriginalname (Feb 21, 2015)

Just doing a crude search of google books I could see about 5 that referenced at least briefly that Nevin had some interest in Swedenborgianism


----------



## Wayne (Feb 21, 2015)

Two earlier biographies that might be consulted:

A Biographical Sketch of John Williamson Nevin... - Kremer, A. R. (Abner Ralph) [1832-1917]


The Life and Work of John Williamson Nevin - Appel, Theodore [1823-1907]

James Wentz, in John Williamson Nevin : American Theologian [what appears to be the last biography prior to that of Hart's], discounts the Swedenborg charge. You can find a preview version of this bio from Google. See page 29. 

William DiPuccio, in The Interior Sense of Scripture: The Sacred Hermeneutics of John W. Nevin, pp. 86-87, has a bit longer discussion and seems to admit more influence than Wentz does. This book too is available on Google preview [why do they make their links so convoluted?]


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks. From my own reading of Nevin's works and Hart's bio, I got the impression that he could have been attracted to it but I don't see him firmly committing to it.


----------

